# front end noise



## D-KONG (Nov 15, 2008)

i get a crunching and kncking noise coming from the front end of my 05 maxima SE every time i go over a bump or turn into a parking lot as if i had a bad strut or spring. the dealer has replaced my front struts 3 times and i still get the noise. has anyone else had this problem and if so how do you fix it.


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

D-KONG said:


> i get a crunching and kncking noise coming from the front end of my 05 maxima SE every time i go over a bump or turn into a parking lot as if i had a bad strut or spring. the dealer has replaced my front struts 3 times and i still get the noise. has anyone else had this problem and if so how do you fix it.


I also have a 2005 Nissan Maxima SE, I had the same problem and could not figure it out what it was, then finally I figured it out, there is a plastic liner that is attached to the underneath of the front bumper that keeps dirt out of the serpentine belt, it often gets lose and will bounce down when you hit a bump, basically because the vehicle's struts cannot handle it's weight. I removed the skirt and the wheel well skirts and the noise is gone. I suggest also if you like to corner tight to get a sway bar for the back. I know stillen makes one. I just made my own.


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

D-KONG said:


> i get a crunching and kncking noise coming from the front end of my 05 maxima SE every time i go over a bump or turn into a parking lot as if i had a bad strut or spring. the dealer has replaced my front struts 3 times and i still get the noise. has anyone else had this problem and if so how do you fix it.


It could also be a Wheel bearing, this can easily cause the same noises and is usually $350 at the dealership to replace. Mine got so bad that it didn't happen just on bumps but was knocking every rotation of the wheel.


----------

